# sexing tinc pics



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone care to guess the sex of these two frogs (azureus)

frog 1 (a year and 2 months old; a little larger than the second frog but older)

























Frog 2 (a little less than a year old)

























Thanks


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks to me like you've got yourself a pair! (#1 Male, #2 Female) Congrats and good luck!


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks; thats what I was hoping for


----------



## ladyfaile15 (Apr 22, 2009)

i agree, looks like a pair 

jamie


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like a solid pair to me as well! One of the most stunning azureus I have ever seen. Keep me in mind when they have offspring.


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Frogman8 said:


> Looks like a solid pair to me as well! One of the most stunning azureus I have ever seen. Keep me in mind when they have offspring.


Thanks, Ill send you a pm if I get some froglets out of them


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds great. Good luck with them beauties!!!


----------

